# A great description of atheism/skepticism.



## ambush80 (Apr 30, 2018)

I'm looking forward to watching the actual discussion with Jordan Peterson linked below this video.


----------



## ambush80 (Apr 30, 2018)

I'm only 30 min in and I have to finish later but I feel this discussion is so good that I had to post it.


----------



## Day trip (Apr 30, 2018)

I watched the first video between work today.  It doesn’t paint a good picture of Peterson.  I haven’t watched the second video yet.  

I’m interested in how the Russian atheist state is discredited and blamed on something besides atheism.  Come to think of it, the only other atheist states that I am aware of are China and North Korea.  Interesting grouping  of human rights abusers.  Is there any logical relationship?  Any socially healthy atheist states that I’m not aware of?


----------



## Day trip (Apr 30, 2018)

Sorry, couldn’t get past about 20 minutes.  This Peterson guy is out there.


----------



## ambush80 (Apr 30, 2018)

Day trip said:


> I watched the first video between work today.  It doesn’t paint a good picture of Peterson.  I haven’t watched the second video yet.
> 
> I’m interested in how the Russian atheist state is discredited and blamed on something besides atheism.  Come to think of it, the only other atheist states that I am aware of are China and North Korea.  Interesting grouping  of human rights abusers.  Is there any logical relationship?  Any socially healthy atheist states that I’m not aware of?



Atheism is only a non-belief in God.  It doesn't say anything about one's other beliefs.  Atheists are generally skeptics and lovers of reason and rationality but not always.  They may still believe in unicorns, Bigfoot, and utopian societies.  When the state wants people to worship it, it destroys their god(s).  Atheism is used as a tool by authoritarian govts. to replace traditional god(s) with worship of the state.  That's what those countries did.  They didn't suffer from an over abundance of rationality or reason or even humanism.


----------



## ambush80 (Apr 30, 2018)

Day trip said:


> Sorry, couldn’t get past about 20 minutes.  This Peterson guy is out there.




That's odd.  I think you sound allot like Peterson in the way that you view religion pragmatically.  I thought you would like him.


----------



## Day trip (Apr 30, 2018)

ambush80 said:


> That's odd.  I think you sound allot like Peterson in the way that you view religion pragmatically.  I thought you would like him.



No, I like the atheist guy much more.  He’s very practical.  I enjoyed the line of questioning and think that I would have enjoyed being in the discussion.  It’s given me lots to think about as far as clarifying my intuitions.


----------

